# REVOLUTION TRAILFINDER ?



## rik13 (22 Feb 2009)

Hi all, just wondering if you knowledgable people on here would give me some opinions on this bike. Gonna start cycling soon mainly on roads and sometimes canal towpaths. Would you rate this as a better option to the Carrera Subway (i am a novice and not much to spend).

Thanks in advance.

Rik.


----------



## oxbob (22 Feb 2009)

it has good reviews, are you near a co-op/halfords to compare, what does your LBS(local bike shop) have to offer?


----------



## kyuss (22 Feb 2009)

My first road bike was a Revolution. They are generally cracking value for money.

If most of your riding is on road though have you though about looking at a few of the hybrid machines that come with slightly lighter frames, 700c wheels and skinnier tyres? Buying an MTB based hybrid for road riding with the odd canal path is a compromise too far in my opinion. Road bike based hybrids will be lighter than the MTB frame of the Revolution/Subway type bikes (making hills a bit easier) the tyres are a bit slimmer so it'll be easier and faster work on road, yet they'll still manage canal towpaths with ease.

There's things like the Specialized Globe and the Specialized Sirrus which would make great commuting bikes/first road bikes if your budget can stretch and would still handle the odd towpath. If you need something cheaper, this Fuji looks like a good deal, and since you're now a member of cycle chat you get a further 15% off the price!


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (22 Feb 2009)

An excellent choice for an all round bike I have three bikes an off roader (horrible on the road) a road bike (revolution courier, tyres not good off road) and an old recycled hack bike which is basically built up the same style as the Trail finder, Mudguards, wide on/off road tyres, This is the one I use 90% of the time commuting, and general transport on and off road (which ever route is shortest). The Co-op offer very good service and with this bike you get the mud guards with the bike (very much needed in my opinion and saving you a 20 to 25 quid bill on top of your purchase price) If I was to only have one bike this would be it!


----------



## mercurykev (22 Feb 2009)

The Trailfinder was my first half decent bike. If you're riding mainly on roads I'd recommend swapping the tyres for a set of slicks, but apart from that it's a decent piece of kit for the money. I've done ride of up to 50 miles on it and it handled them admirably.


----------

